# [portage] Bardzo długo trwające "emerge sync"

## indianiec

Witam, 

      Uaktualnianie drzewa, a zasadzie etap "Updating Portage cache" trwa u mnie bardzo, bardzo długo. Proces zatrzymuje się na parenaście/paredziesiąt minut na 50%, po czym przyśpiesza i kończy się z powodzeniem. Ten wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384292-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-emerge+sync-start-0.html opisuje ten problem, ale mimo wielkiej liczby wpisów nie jest zbyt pomocny. Jest zdaje się na bugs.gentoo patch dla portage, który ma usuwać ową przypadłość, ale takie rozwiązanie nie bardzo mi się uśmiecha. Ktoś rodaków spotkał się może z czymś takim?  Wersja portage, której używam to 2.0.51.22-r3.

----------

## waltharius

U mnie też jest ten "problem" ale jakoś mi nie przeszkadzało to do tej pory  :Smile:  Kilka minut mnie nie zbawi i nawet nie wiedziałem, że to może być problemem. No chyba, że to trwa znacznie dłużej niż u mnie....

Pozdrawiam

]:->

----------

## Kurt Steiner

U mnie takze to samo - tez sie zatrzymuje na jakis czas na 50%.  :Sad:  Moze nie jest to tragedia, ale jednak troche irytuje - tym bardziej, ze wczesniej wszystko zapindalalo...  :Confused: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

U mnie także jest podobnie, przy czym kilka dni temu jak uaktualniałem drzewo to poszło wszystko wyjątkowo szybko - bez zatrzymywania się na 50%.  Dzisiaj ponownie ok. 5-10 minutowa "przerwa" na 50%

----------

## BeteNoire

U mnie dzieje się to samo ale czasem, nie zawsze. Niekiedy zatrzymuje się na 52% procent, innym razem gdzieś dalej... Również nie znam rozwiązania problemu. Parę dni temu miałem nawet posta tutaj w tym temacie pisać  :Wink:  ...

----------

## skazi

Mam to samo, tylko że u mnie jest tak że idzie normalnie do 50% potem od 50% do 53% idzie strasznie wolno (kilka kilkanaście minut) a następnie znów idzie szybko do 100%. O ile pamiętam to kilka miesięcy temu wszystko działało normalnie (przez parę miesięcy nie miałem kompa i dopiero niedawno zainstalowałem znów gentoo).

----------

## cin0l

witam

mam dokładnie tak samo jak SKAZI, te 3% trwają dość długo, wersja portage portage-2.0.51.22-r3, w poprzednich było wsyzstko okej.. tzn płynnie i szybko..

pozdrawiam

----------

## n3rd

Ciekawe ile jeszcze osób napisze "mam to samo"? Wygląda na to, że wszyscy tak mają. Ten patch coś dziwnie wygląda... ale może warto go przetestować lub poprawić ebuild do portage tak, aby nakładał tą łatę i dodawał "flataną" alternatywę  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## indianiec

Zainstalowałem portage w wersji 2.0.53_rc7 i znów "emerge sync" szybkie jak dawniej. Ale być może to tylko chwilowa poprawa, bywały dni, że i na wersji  2.0.51.22-r3 wszystko było w porządku.  

solved? nie solved?    :Confused: 

----------

## noobah

pewnie niewiele wniosę do wątku, ale też tak mam, ale tylko w konsoli, jak uruchomię w terminalu w X'ach to zasuwa normalnie.

----------

## MaRkOS

To się dopisze jako kolejny z tym samym fixem. Nie jest to jakis wielki problem zwłaszcza, że syncuje raz na tydzień czasem co 3 tyg. 

Zemergowalem nowy portage ale tez nic nie dało.

----------

## quat

na f.g.o mozna znalezc mnostwo postow na ten temat. glownie ten watek traktuje o problemach zwiazanych ze zwolnieniem portage. 

jest tam opisane kilka metod obejscia tego. ja wybralem przejscie portage na cdb. w tej chwili syncuje mie sie (wraz z updating itd) mniej niz 2min na 1.2GHz procku.

przedtem bylo to w okolicach 12min i zuzyciu czasu procesora w okolicach 100%. teraz jak reka odjal.

polecam.

ps. a tak w ogole to zastanawiam sie jak to mozliwe ze tyle osob przeoczylo ten watek. bo zakladam ze szukali cos na ten temat..

----------

## BeteNoire

Przecież ten sam link jest podany w pierwszym poście tego wątku.

A co do cdb to coś u mnie z tym nie tak:

```
emerge metadata

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7231, in ?

    portdb=portdbapi(settings["PORTDIR"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5185, in __init__

    self.eclassdb = eclass_cache(self.porttree_root, self.mysettings)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5028, in __init__

    self.dbmodule = self.settings.load_best_module("eclass_cache.dbmodule")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1232, in load_best_module

    return load_mod(best_mod)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 139, in load_mod

    mod = __import__(modname)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_db_cdb.py", line 66

    newDB.finish()

    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```

----------

## mirek

W tym samym poscie masz odpowiedz. Sprobuj

```
mv /etc/portage/modules /etc/portage/__modules 

python-updater 

mv /etc/portage/__modules /etc/portage/modules
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Próbowałem. Jakby to coś dawało to w samym poście ktoś dałby o tym znać.

----------

## mirek

Wiec cos robisz nie tak. U mnie pomoglo.

----------

## quat

potwierdzam to co pisze mirek. mi pomoglo i znacznie przyspieszylo.

problemow nie mialem takich jak BeteNoire.

pzodrawiam

ps. rzeczywiscie niedopatrzylem ze jest ten watek.

----------

## indianiec

Zastosowałem cdb https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261580-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html i wygląda na to, że narazie problem z głowy. Kiedyś już nawet tego używałem, ale z powodu, którego teraz nie pamiętam zakomentowałem wpis w  /etc/portage/modules.

----------

## sebad

Ja mam natomiast odwrotnie niz Ty zwirk. W X'ach sync zatrzymuje sie na 50% i zanim ruszy mija ok 5 minut ,natomiast w czystej konsoli smiga pieknie. Jesli ktos podobnie jak ja robi synca raz na tydzien ,albo jeszcze rzadziej to te 5 minut chyba nie robi roznicy.

----------

## Belliash

Przejdzcie na cdb  :Wink: 

emerge metadata trwa doslownie chwile  :Wink: 

----------

## n3rd

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Przejdzcie na cdb 
> 
> emerge metadata trwa doslownie chwile 

 Faktycznie dostało małego kopniaka  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Wiec cos robisz nie tak. U mnie pomoglo.

 

Wskaż mi co, bo kopiuję dokładnie tą samą zawartość plików i te same komendy z Firefoxa do terminala.

----------

## mirek

A czy probowales

```
mv /etc/portage/modules /etc/portage/__modules 

python-updater 

mv /etc/portage/__modules /etc/portage/modules
```

i jakie otrzymujesz bledy?

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, próbowałem - napisałem to wyżej. Błąd również podałem wyżej, nie chcę wklejać drugi raz tego samego.

----------

## mirek

Nie bardzo rozumiem jak polecenie

```
python-updater
```

moze ci wywalac jakikolwiek blad. Moze jednak zrob to dokladnie, a wynik wlej tutaj. Pozostaje jeszcze forum anglojezyczne i eventualne zgloszenie buga.

----------

## BeteNoire

A gdzie ja napisałem że python-updater wywalił mi błąd? Nigdzie. 

Przeczytaj posta, którego napisałem parę dni temu, zaczyna się od "emerge metadata"

----------

## mirek

Twoja sprawa. Nie chcesz sprobowac, szukaj dalej. Powodzenia.

----------

## Belliash

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   Przejdzcie na cdb 
> 
> emerge metadata trwa doslownie chwile  Faktycznie dostało małego kopniaka 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Znowu nie takiego malego.

Na tym forum jest o tym watek na kilka nascie stron.

Zysk duzy.

----------

## n3rd

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Znowu nie takiego malego.
> 
> Na tym forum jest o tym watek na kilka nascie stron.
> 
> Zysk duzy.

 Wiem wiem...   :Very Happy:  przyśpieszenie widać gołym okiem... wcześniej muliło niemiłosiernie a teraz śmiga całkiem całkiem... Podoba mi się to rozwiązanie... tak jak i podobają mi się programy Berstaina  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## fallow

Od dawna jestem na wersji python-cdb a zysk widac "golym okiem". 

Bardzo polecam  :Smile: 

cheers,

fallow.

----------

## sekretarz

Ten błąd jest znany od dawna, należy nałożyć patch dostępny pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~ferringb/portage/2.0/3.0-cache-backport-experimental-7.patch i wszystko wraca do normy. O ile pamietam, jest on zaaplikowany na najnowszych wersjach portage.

----------

## Belliash

ale ja mam jeszcze innego patrcha i ebuilda i nie zamierzam ich przerabiac dla nowszej wersji.

A dzieki nim portage lepiej strippuje binarki  :Wink: [/glep]

----------

